# So how has life without Hughes been thus far?



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Just wondering what you guys think about Hughes gone after looking at the Wiz so far. IMO it seems to have been a great move; the team chemistry is flowing nicely and Butler has filled in for Hughes very nicely (who btw isn't doing so great in Cleveland). Moreover, Jamison & Arenas are playing like all-stars.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I think we took the transition nicely. Hughes did a lot of great things (rebounded well, played aggressive defense, made good passes) but he also did a lot of bad things (took terrible shots, turned it over in key situations). with Butler, Daniels, and Atkins you get a lot of contribution without all the bad things. I think that makes us a better team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The win loss record shows eactly how life without hughes is


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Still early, especially with a soft schedule; looks good so far but time will tell.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think the offense actually runs smother without Hughes. I know chemistry was a big question before the season, but it has been so good, that it is not even mentioned. Maybe it is just the maturity of guys like Arenas, but I don't think Hughes is missed at all.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Yea, it's hard for me to tell; especially since I haven't been able to see them play at all this year. The Wizards didn't miss him tonight, especially with Arenas shooting over 75%.


----------



## wiz kid (Jul 24, 2005)

By not resigning larry we...

1. saved money
2. now have significant depth at _every_ position
3. were able to make a play for Caron who is an absolute monster
4. were able to pick up Antonio Daniels, who according to Glen Consor is the "perfect" complement for Gilbert
5. have been able to improve our defense

Larry, good luck Tuesday. we're much improved and will be ready.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 328pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=437 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 71pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3474" width=95><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=3 width=64><COL style="WIDTH: 65pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3145" width=86><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 14.25pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=19><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 14.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=19>*Larry Hughes*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*Caron Butler*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=30>Cleveland Cavaliers</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>Washington Wizards</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>Position: G </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>Position: F </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=30>Height: 6-5 Weight: 184 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>Height: 6-7 Weight: 228 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 119pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333399" width=159 colSpan=2 height=17>*2005-06 Statistics*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 113pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333399" width=150 colSpan=2>*2005-06 Statistics*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*PPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>14.9</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*PPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>17.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*RPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>4.3</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*RPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>5.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*APG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>3.9</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*APG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>3.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*SPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>1.57</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">vs</TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*SPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>1.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*BPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="00.57">0.57</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*BPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>0.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*FG%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="0.41799999999999998">0.418</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*FG%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="0.47899999999999998">0.479</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*FT%*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="0.83299999999999996">0.833</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*FT%*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="0.86199999999999999">0.862</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*3P%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>0.25</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*3P%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>0</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*MPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>34.6</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*MPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>28.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I think this makes it plain enough how much Hughes is missed.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

And just for fun. HAHAHAHA

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 120pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 72pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3510" width=96><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*Kwame Brown*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=30>Los Angeles Lakers</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>Position: F-C </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=30>Height: 6-11 Weight: 248 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 120pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333399" width=160 colSpan=2 height=17>*2005-06 Statistics*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*PPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>6.3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*RPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>5.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*APG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="00.7">0.7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*SPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="00.17">0.17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*BPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="00.17">0.17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*FG%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="0.47099999999999997">0.471</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*FT%*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="0.46200000000000002">0.462</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*3P%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>0</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*MPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>27.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BCH said:


> And just for fun. HAHAHAHA
> 
> <TABLE style="WIDTH: 120pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 72pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3510" width=96><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*Kwame Brown*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=30>Los Angeles Lakers</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>Position: F-C </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=30>Height: 6-11 Weight: 248 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 120pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333399" width=160 colSpan=2 height=17>*2005-06 Statistics*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*PPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>6.3</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*RPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>5.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*APG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="00.7">0.7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*SPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="00.17">0.17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*BPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="00.17">0.17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*FG%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="0.47099999999999997">0.471</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*FT%*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="0.46200000000000002">0.462</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=96 height=17>*3P%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>0</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 72pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=96 height=17>*MPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>27.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


LoL thats kind of mean


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Cleveland fans are perfectly happy with Hughes right now.

I would be with his 22 pts, 9 boards, 7 assists, 4 steals, 2 blocks last night against the magic...


Hughes #'s dont reflect his play his had to shut down the best wing defender of the other team. While he has alot more options than he did last year in Jamison/Arenas. Zydrunas-Marshall-Bron-DJ-Gooden are all ligit scores, so Hughes isnt look after to create his own shot

Although this should make for a great game tomorrow at the Q. Cavaliers 5-2 and 3-0 at home. Best of luck


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

This is not a dig at Hughes. I, and most Wizards fans, know what the guy can do. What you are seeing now is Hughes as a role player. These are pretty much the same numbers he put up when he had to play second fiddle to MJ. What you see is what you get though. I am not hating on the guy, just stating that he isn't missed, especially at what the Cavs are paying him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

BCH said:


> <TABLE style="WIDTH: 328pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=437 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 71pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3474" width=95><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" span=3 width=64><COL style="WIDTH: 65pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3145" width=86><COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 14.25pt; mso-height-source: userset" height=19><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 14.25pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=19>*Larry Hughes*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*Caron Butler*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=30>Cleveland Cavaliers</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>Washington Wizards</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>Position: G </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>Position: F </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 22.5pt" height=30><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 22.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=30>Height: 6-5 Weight: 184 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>Height: 6-7 Weight: 228 </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 119pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333399" width=159 colSpan=2 height=17>*2005-06 Statistics*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 113pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #333399" width=150 colSpan=2>*2005-06 Statistics*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*PPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>14.9</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*PPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>17.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*RPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>4.3</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*RPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>5.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*APG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>3.9</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*APG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>3.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*SPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>1.57</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">vs</TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*SPG*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>1.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*BPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="00.57">0.57</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*BPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>0.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*FG%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="0.41799999999999998">0.418</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*FG%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num="0.47899999999999998">0.479</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*FT%*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="0.83299999999999996">0.833</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*FT%*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num="0.86199999999999999">0.862</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=95 height=17>*3P%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>0.25</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=86>*3P%*</TD><TD class=xl30 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=64 x:num>0</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 71pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=95 height=17>*MPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>34.6</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=86>*MPG*</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8; BORDER-TOP: #d4d0c8; BORDER-LEFT: #d4d0c8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ccccff" width=64 x:num>28.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> I think this makes it plain enough how much Hughes is missed.


 Totally not a fair comparison BCH if you are just going to use stats, being that hughes has many more scorers than Washington had on top of being the Wing defender.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Who is Larry?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Totally not a fair comparison BCH if you are just going to use stats, being that hughes has many more scorers than Washington had on top of being the Wing defender.


Being the wing defender on who exactly? Caron has to go out there and play defense too. And please, Caron is not a go to scorer on the Wizards, he manufacters his points off of fast breaks and hard work. With so many other scorers, wouldn't his apg be higher than Caron's? I guess the Wizards' wing defender is Antonio Daniels, or Gil Arenas.

Please stop trying to defend Hughes as if he is a good on the ball defender, because everyone in Washington knows he is merely adequate at that, and above average at playing the passing lanes. take a look at his stats last year, stopping the wing. Anyone remember the Washington-Heat Round 2 playoff experience? Wade crushed him. Kobe had about 40 on him in one half once during the Jordan years.

Hughes is a decent second option, that does not like to pass the ball inside. He has above average handles, and a below average jump shot. He is an average man defender, and an above average off ball defender. For most of his career, he was below average finishing at the rim, the one year he did well in this, was a contract year. He is a well rounded player, but shines more as a second option, than as a role player or part of an ensemble. He is also paid like a star. That being said, he is absolutely not producing as a star, more like the MLE signing he originially was for the Wizards.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

BCH said:


> Being the wing defender on who exactly? Caron has to go out there and play defense too. And please, Caron is not a go to scorer on the Wizards, he manufacters his points off of fast breaks and hard work. With so many other scorers, wouldn't his apg be higher than Caron's? I guess the Wizards' wing defender is Antonio Daniels, or Gil Arenas.
> 
> Please stop trying to defend Hughes as if he is a good on the ball defender, because everyone in Washington knows he is merely adequate at that, and above average at playing the passing lanes. take a look at his stats last year, stopping the wing. Anyone remember the Washington-Heat Round 2 playoff experience? Wade crushed him. Kobe had about 40 on him in one half once during the Jordan years.
> 
> Hughes is a decent second option, that does not like to pass the ball inside. He has above average handles, and a below average jump shot. He is an average man defender, and an above average off ball defender. For most of his career, he was below average finishing at the rim, the one year he did well in this, was a contract year. He is a well rounded player, but shines more as a second option, than as a role player or part of an ensemble. He is also paid like a star. That being said, he is absolutely not producing as a star, more like the MLE signing he originially was for the Wizards.


 I have never said, he was a good on the ball defender at all. I've actually been saying that since he was in Philly, but at the same time your not giving him enough credit for being able to disrupt who hes defending offense. So far this season hes played D on the top wing man on the opposing teams. As far as his apg goes you have to look at the offense that Clev's running. Neither his or LeBron's assists are where they will be, they are actually over passing over there right now. Everyone is touching the ball.
At the same time you seem to be overrating Butler who is a career underacheiver IMO.

Also the Wade and Kobe statements arent fair they both have basically done the same to every other 2 in the league as well. Yes you are correct that hes a good 2nd option which we all know he is and he knows that he is. Also, he has never been a below average finisher as that was his "bread and butter" if you will until he rounded out his game. Once again I dont think that anyone ever thought he was a star but you know at the same time that in todays market you have to overpay these players and thats basically fact. 

Caron doesnt and never will facilitate Washington's offense while thats one of Larry's primary jobs right now as Lebron is playing off the ball a little bit more this year.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

This is the same Larry Hughes that played with Jordan. Meek and non-aggressive. Check the stats, you will be enlightened by the similarities.

I also have a few years of watching Hughes on the Wizards, and Wade and Kobe are hardly exceptions, just very memorable occassions. Looking at this season, it seems Ray Allen has hit him for 28 already. You could say he stopped Manu, if Manu wasn't hurt. Going back to when Gilbert was with GS, after Hughes was in Washington, Gil lit him up for 41. Another memorable game.

Like I said, what you see is what you get. On a team where he can be a main option, you are going to get 20 5 5. On a team where he has to play a secondary role, he is a 14 4 4 guy. Hardly worth the $12M a year he is getting paid. 

As for intiating the offense that was almost always Gil's job, though Hughes ran the break if he had the ball. When it counted last year, Arenas had the ball in his hands at the critical points, and Hughes played off the ball. That was one of the reasons Grunfeld could not justify paying him more than Arenas. I expect it to be somewhat similar in Cleveland with James with the ball when it counts. Im not sure where that leaves Hughes.

I am not trying to kill the guy. He has skills, and he is useful, and I would have wanted him back on the Wizards at the right price. Looking back though, and seeing what we have now, vs more of the same as last year, I think the Wizards are much more flexible, and much deeper this year, than they would have been had they kept LH. As for Butler, not sure why you think he is underachieving and Hughes is earning his, when Butler is doing more coming off the bench. Any justification you have for Hughes production or shooting percentage or efficiency rating, is just that, a justification. Bottom line is the guy is paid like a star, he should produce like one. Is Bruce Bowen making $12M a year as a role player for the Spurs? You have to agree that his salary factors in when you want to evaluate him.

I also thought the Cavs had a PG in Eric Snow. What does he do, considering he is a less than adequate scorer, and is known to be a PG exclusively, if LH is running the offense?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

BCH said:


> This is the same Larry Hughes that played with Jordan. Meek and non-aggressive. Check the stats, you will be enlightened by the similarities.
> 
> I also have a few years of watching Hughes on the Wizards, and Wade and Kobe are hardly exceptions, just very memorable occassions. Looking at this season, it seems Ray Allen has hit him for 28 already. You could say he stopped Manu, if Manu wasn't hurt. Going back to when Gilbert was with GS, after Hughes was in Washington, Gil lit him up for 41. Another memorable game.
> 
> ...


 You bring up valid points. Most of the the ball handling duties right now are exclusively Hughes. I dont know what in the hell Eric Snow is doing because hes surely not running the offense. Catch a Clev game and you will see what I mean.

I didnt say that Butler was underacheiving either, I said I think you were a tad bit in overrating him. AS far as the money I agree its too much for Larry Hughes but if thats what the market is dictating someone has to pay it. I do feel the Wizards are a deeper team with Hughes not being there and it will be better for you guys as a "team" in the long run, but as far as individual matchups is concerned Hughes is a more talented player than butler


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well you are sadly mistaken. Any fool who watched tonights game watched Hughes struggle early with his shot, and turned too another part of his game, great driving and passing finding Z and Drew plenty of times. 

Then to only scorch Washington for 10 straight points in the 4th. And not to mention he was doing this while stopping the Player of the Week to only 18 points. And your "big" investment of Caron is coming off the bench. 

Another thing we are not over paying for Hughes, you, the Washington Wizards offered more money than that of the Cavaliers. But he chose Cleveland over Washington. And getting Hughes for $65 million allowed us to Pursue Marshall and DJ. Getting Joe Johnson/Ray Allen/Mike Redd and we dont obtain any of those guys. 

So i think for what the market was paying these other players, Hughes came to Cleveland as a steal. And another stat they showed during the Cavaliers Wiz game was that Larry Hughes has improved in every stat in the last 3 seasons.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep. Same ol Larry just lit his old teams *** up tonight.


BCH said:


> This is the same Larry Hughes that played with Jordan. Meek and non-aggressive. Check the stats, you will be enlightened by the similarities.
> 
> I also have a few years of watching Hughes on the Wizards, and Wade and Kobe are hardly exceptions, just very memorable occassions. Looking at this season, it seems Ray Allen has hit him for 28 already. You could say he stopped Manu, if Manu wasn't hurt. Going back to when Gilbert was with GS, after Hughes was in Washington, Gil lit him up for 41. Another memorable game.
> 
> ...


Masked cursing -- MJG


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

umm if u saw the game, hughes really didn't do **** till garbage time. He was stat padding in the fourth just like Arenas. Quarters 1-3, they were both pitiful


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

7-19 scoring 10 points in garbage time, yea he sure lit us up alright.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Seriously. It was only one game, and even in that one game, the only thing Hughes was especially successful at was passing. Granted, he was doing an excellent job at that, and came on strong in other areas late, but come on -- even if he put up 40/20/20 tonight, it's just one game. His contract is for five years. I didn't like Hughes much when he was here, and this night did nothing to fill me with regret over his loss.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Welp not one person in Cleveland is upset with the signing. And another thing you say Hughes contract is so bad. But you just signed Caron Butler to about the same contract as Hughes, and he is officially proven nothing before given the money. Granted his stats are good, BUT your a high powered offense his offense of stats are going to look good. 

I just think if you say Hughes contract is so bad, you must then again think about the amont of money you threw at Caron Butler.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's really not the same Hughes that played with Jordan. That Hughes was underrated, yes, but he was also meek, and unaggressive. The Hughes on the Cavs is aggressive, his shot just isn't dropping as much as he wants it to right now, thanks to a hand injury on his shooting hand. But he's basically the Cavs point guard out there. He brings so much to the table for the Cavs, it's really working out well, and tonight's game is only further evidence of it. Yeah he ran up his point total there at the end to officially end the Wizards chances, but before that he was making some great passes, playing fantastic d(look at Arenas statline), and just in general being the glue guy for the Cavs. He also allows the Cavs to take Lebron out of the game and still have a perimeter threat who can create for himself and others. So I would say it's working out very well for the Cavs. They don't really need Hughes to do the exact same things he was doing next to Arenas. They have a lot more scoring power all over their team than the Wizards did last year, and they play a lower octane game, more focused on defense than the Wizards did.

That said, the Wizards this year are a diffrent team from the Wizards last year. Their defense seems to have really gotten better, it looks like they learned a lesson from the playoffs about how to play. And Arenas seems more comfortable out on the floor--and that's probably in no small part due to not having to share ball handling duties with Hughes, or get the ball from Hughes to get his shots.

Losing Hughes hurt the Wizards, no doubt. But getting Butler and Daniels looks to have closed the gap.

And Kwame...well you were never going to miss him anyways. 

I still hate the Wizards organization though. And just in general think Brenda Haywood is a punk who deserved to get punched in the loveshack by Antonio Davis and Eddy Curry.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't know why you guys are turning on Hughes. He was nothing but a positive when he was here. I have no problem rooting for him to do well in Cleveland.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Thats a shame MJG, because after reading your posts the last couple of years, I thought of you as a very intelligent basketball guy. To say you never thought much of Hughes...That's a shame. He plays 110% at all times, is a great teammate, never had one issue off the court, and got you 22/6/5. Damn, I guess he was not so good. BTW, you say Hughes does not deserve the contract he got, but Butler does...C'mon. Think rationally, not with your heart. I agree, it is only one game, but to come out and bash a class guy like that...


MJG said:


> Seriously. It was only one game, and even in that one game, the only thing Hughes was especially successful at was passing. Granted, he was doing an excellent job at that, and came on strong in other areas late, but come on -- even if he put up 40/20/20 tonight, it's just one game. His contract is for five years. I didn't like Hughes much when he was here, and this night did nothing to fill me with regret over his loss.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

A man with some sense. Good luck to you guys this year. I'm pulling for the Wiz as well. I got to know Gil over the summer, and I think he is a great guy and I wish the best for him.


One on One said:


> I don't know why you guys are turning on Hughes. He was nothing but a positive when he was here. I have no problem rooting for him to do well in Cleveland.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I was trying to be clear that I was not bashing Hughes. The guy is talented without a doubt. The context of what I was writing about Hughes, were my thoughts on how he would fit in with the Wizards and whether or not I thought there was value in the contract he was offered. He should get paid as much as he can, but I am glad the Wizards do not have him under contract for that amount.

I still like the guy, and hope he does well.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

stlrebfan said:


> Thats a shame MJG, because after reading your posts the last couple of years, I thought of you as a very intelligent basketball guy. To say you never thought much of Hughes...That's a shame. He plays 110% at all times, is a great teammate, never had one issue off the court, and got you 22/6/5. Damn, I guess he was not so good. BTW, you say Hughes does not deserve the contract he got, but Butler does...C'mon. Think rationally, not with your heart. I agree, it is only one game, but to come out and bash a class guy like that...


I didn't say I didn't think much of him, I said I didn't especially like him. I also don't especially like Baron Davis or Steve Nash, but that doesn't mean I think they're junk. Just like how I really like guys like Andre Miller and Eddie Griffin, but I don't think they're really all-stars in disguise. Some players rub you the right way, some rub you the wrong way.

I know, you're Hughes fan #1, so it probably is inconceivable for you that someone could not really like the guy. I feel the same thing about Arenas when I see random fans on the main board knock the guy as someone they think is vastly overrated. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this worked out for everyone invovled. Cleveland got their man. Larry got his money. The Wizards didn't have to overpay Hughes, and were able to replace him with two good players for the price of garbage. There's really no reason for bitterness here. Cavs fans are happy. Wizards fans are happy. Hughes is still friends with the players in Washington, I believe. He didn't leave to Cleveland and then make comments about smacking Arenas like Kwame did. It was pretty much strictly a business situation, and all parties handled it that way. No real reason at all for anybody to be upset about this.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I think this worked out for everyone invovled. Cleveland got their man. Larry got his money. The Wizards didn't have to overpay Hughes, and were able to replace him with two good players for the price of garbage. There's really no reason for bitterness here. Cavs fans are happy. Wizards fans are happy. Hughes is still friends with the players in Washington, I believe. He didn't leave to Cleveland and then make comments about smacking Arenas like Kwame did. It was pretty much strictly a business situation, and all parties handled it that way. No real reason at all for anybody to be upset about this.


 I'm with you. I've looked all over and not really found anyone who is upset over the situation from any angle. Truly a rare situation that looks to have worked well for all involved parties.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Larry Hughes isn't putting up the stats he could if let loose. But, the Cavs don't want to let him loose, they want him to play the offense and defense, and that's just what he's doing.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Fair enough. I will say this MJG, I've known Larry for a long time. He loved his time in Washington, and his teammates. No need to bash him or the Wiz. Let's hope things work out for everybody. I enjoy your posts.


MJG said:


> I didn't say I didn't think much of him, I said I didn't especially like him. I also don't especially like Baron Davis or Steve Nash, but that doesn't mean I think they're junk. Just like how I really like guys like Andre Miller and Eddie Griffin, but I don't think they're really all-stars in disguise. Some players rub you the right way, some rub you the wrong way.
> 
> I know, you're Hughes fan #1, so it probably is inconceivable for you that someone could not really like the guy. I feel the same thing about Arenas when I see random fans on the main board knock the guy as someone they think is vastly overrated. Different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Bump, I didn't want to start a new tread so I just post it here Larry Hughes out 6-8 weeks with a broken right index finger what Wizards fans saw this coming?


----------

